# Does this seem legit to you?



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2019)

Hey guys, need a second opinion, this person contacted through my email address, which is posted on a facebook page I have. Something about his comments seem a bit fishy, but not quite Nigerian scam fishy. Im a little concerned about giving him my address and phone # so he can send the check, would I be putting myself at risk for identity theft if he is a scammer? Below is our exchange so far, he is red, im black... thanks for taking a look

Hi, I am Captain Charles Koch from BishopVille Nc. thoughts of the best anniversary gift of the century to my wife has been roaming my mind for a while now. i figured out later that my wife spends noticeable time on viewing artworks from your page on my laptop and i can easily guess she likes your work, which i found quite impressive and intriguing too. I must admit your doing quite an impressive job. You are undoubtedly good at what you do. With that being said, I would like to purchase some of your works as a surprise gift to my wife in honor of our upcoming wedding anniversary. It would be of help if you could send some pictures of your piece of works, with their respective prices and sizes, which are ready for immediate (or close to immediate) sales. My budget for this is within the price range of $450 to $4,500. I look forward to reading from you in a view to knowing more about your pieces of inventory. As a matter of importance, I would also like to know if you accept check as a means of payment Regards, Charles Koch
Good day Sir, Thanks for inquiring, I have a good deal of inventory; lots of vases, some sculpture too, many of the items on my web page have moved on to new homes now, but I have many more, just not very diligent in getting them photographed. I will get you some photos of items for you to consider shortly. As this would be our first transaction, I would prefer a cashiers check for payment,
Best regards, and talk to you soon, Barry
Attached are some available items with prices, plus postage. BTW what service were you a Captain in? Former Navy Master Chief here... 
If none of these catch your fancy, I will take some more photos of other work I have..... I will provide more info and pics on any below you are interested in...
Cheers, Barry
how much is the 1st image above ??
Hi Charles, the prices are embedded in the photos...
Dear: Barry

Thanks for the message, I must tell you I intend to give my wife a
surprise with the immediate purchase of the piece. Also If you'd like
to know, I'm relocating to the Philippines soon and our wedding
anniversary is fast approaching. So I'm trying to gather some good
stuff to make this event a surprise one. I am buying 2pcs of 1st
The image above for $600



as a gifts to her.I'm okay with the price, I think it's worth
it
anyway, so I'll be sending a check.

As regarding shipping, you don't have to worry about that in order not
to leave any clue to my wife for the surprise. as soon as you receive
and cash the check, my shipping agent (who is also moving my personal
effect) will contact you to arrange pick-up.

I would have come to purchase the piece myself but, at the moment, am
on training voyage to the North Atlantic Ocean (I'm an ocean engineer)
with new hires who are fresh from graduate school and won't be back
for another couple of weeks.

Regards,



PS: In the meantime, kindly get back to me with your full name (you
want the check payable to) cell phone no. and contact address
(preferably for Usps ,fedEx not P.O box) where a check can be mailed
to, so I can get the check prepared and have it mailed out to you
right away

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2019)

Sounds strange to me. Why would a shipping agent moving a guy from NC to the Philippines pick up something in Arizona? Lots of typos and grammatical errors, too.

On the flip side, you could always use a business address for the check. If he’s willing to mail a check and let you cash it before shipping your item, I don’t see much risk on your end. No way in Hell I’d send him a personal cell number though...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2019)

It seems like a bit much for me. Have you tried looking him up, seeing what you find on him?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 20, 2019)

Tony said:


> It seems like a bit much for me. Have you tried looking him up, seeing what you find on him?



Everything comes up with Charles Koch, billionaire brother of recently deceased David Koch... I didn’t see anything in North Carolina or associated with oceanography.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2019)

Get a po box. Tell him you will give him ph. Number after check cashes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 20, 2019)

Since he is not asking for anything other than your address and phone number, and willing to send you a check before you have to send anything, I would go ahead and wait for shipping instructions.. .. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

That's fishy as heck....
No way that's even remotely true....imho

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

Bam!!! Scam!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1224458504334272

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

www.facebook.com/MonikaWrightArtist/posts/1224458504334272

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2019)

All i did was search the p.s. paragraph text....
If it sounds too good to be true.....


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2019)

That sucks Barry, sorry man!


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 20, 2019)

Barry, the first red flag for me is the grammar and sentence structure. This just reads too much like many other scams I’ve seen. Second is the very wide price range, that's just not normal. I would always try to steer someone to a PayPal transaction where you have some protection, never a check especially if there is any suspicion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Bam!!! Scam!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Rip! Almost verbatim language...... gonna block em from my email lowlife ba$tards...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback everyone, case closed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 21, 2019)

Scam "artist!" Good thing you closed this bad boy! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 21, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone, case closed


After going to Monika Wright's, page, I'm sorry I said "Go for it". What would be the scammers gain from this other than possibly finding your banking info from their check? ......... Jerry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 21, 2019)

It's a scam! Can't tell you how many of these scams I have had contact me off of craigslist. They are all the same. I'll send you a check that you can cash and then I'll send my guys to pick it up, yeah right, I bet you will.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 21, 2019)

Nubsnstubs said:


> After going to Monika Wright's, page, I'm sorry I said "Go for it". What would be the scammers gain from this other than possibly finding your banking info from their check? ......... Jerry


Yea Jerry, I wonder the same thing, not sure how they rip you off, other than getting some of your identity info, but don't want to play along to find out....


----------



## Steve in VA (Sep 21, 2019)

Run Forrest, Run!!!

Google "Craigslist Scams" and look at the examples they have on their page. This is a classic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

